# Myers cocktail



## Bcastillo (Sep 12, 2011)

Our office recently started administering MYERS COCKTAIL instead the B-12 compound. I have not been able to locate a valid  HCPCS code or NDC #. Is anyone familiar with a valid HCPCS code that we can use to bill?


----------



## colham478 (Sep 13, 2011)

Worked for holistic physican for 5 years and have never found a code. It is a self pay iv. Unfortunalty, none of the tpn codes match the description of the meyers cocktail. We came up with our own fee schedule for it, depending on the amount of vit c used- we did high and regular vit c amounts. Hope this helps!!


----------



## colham478 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ps- medicare pts need to sign abn for these!


----------



## Bcastillo (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for your help, I guess I will advice the office to start adding the ABN's from now on! 
Thanks again!


----------



## nrichard (Sep 21, 2011)

*be careful w/ your ABNs*

From what I understand you can't blatently have every MCR pt that comes in (for this procedure) sign an ABN for because you know up front it will not be covered. From everything I've ever learned ABNs should be used sparingly. You might want to check w/ your compliance office or check on the message boards before doing that.


----------

